# Is this purple weed moldy?



## sbga420 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey, I got some grand daddy purp from my buddy. It's the most purple  I've ever seen so I'm kinda worried it might be moldy. It sure tastes  good and gets me baked. Not sure what mold looks like, if it makes the  weed look dark like this or not. I'm sure someone here would know!  Hopefully these pics are good enough. Thanks for any input!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't look like it no. But in the future man, better ask first, toke later. Your life could be in danger at the high point. Low point would be you prob would not be feeling too well.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 20, 2013)

Usually, the mold is found inside the bud, unless the mold is from keeping damp buds in a tight container, so the pics don't help much. If you broke a bud open that has mold you should be able to see it clearly.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

I see Trichs.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 20, 2013)

grandaddy purple is naturally purple anyways


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya should probably send me those buds where I can check them for mold.:icon_smile:


----------



## DrFever (Feb 20, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Ya should probably send me those buds where I can check them for mold.:icon_smile:



  lol  you kill me hahahaha    and to the op your fine dude   looks very smokable


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2013)

:48:


----------

